# لاول مره 40 كتاب من اروع كتب التصميم الميكانيكى لجميع التخصصات الميكانيكية



## احمد سيف النصر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


النهارده الموضوع ها يكون دسم شويه انا لقيت كتير من الاعضاء طالبين كتب كتير فى الرسم الهندسى والتصميم بانواعه وطبعا زى ما احنا عارفين التصميم الهندسى هو اساس ميكانيكا عشان كده انا جايب النهارده حوالى 40 كتاب فى التصميم والرسم وعلى فكره الكتب دى مغطيه جميع انواع التصميم الميكانيكى زى ما هنشوف انا هحط الاول اسماء الكتب وصورها وبعدين هحط اللنكات هما 12 لنك لما تنزلهم كل المجموعه ها تبقى عندك مره واحده نبتدى مع الصور 


الكتاب الاول اسمه

Mechanism Design: Enumeration of Kinematic Structures According to Function (Mechanical and Aerospace Engineering Series)

ودى صوره الكتاب 









الكتاب التانى اسمه

HVAC Water Chillers and Cooling Towers: Fundamentals, Application, and Operation (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))

by: Herbert W. Stanford III

ودى صورته







الكتاب الثالث اسمه

Piping and Pipeline Engineering (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))

by: George A. Antaki

ودى الصوره







الكتاب الرابع اسمه
Microengineering, MEMS, and Interfacing (Mechanical Engineering)

by: Danny Banks

ودى صورته







الكتاب الخامس اسمه


Current Advances in Mechanical Design and Production VII (Cairo University M D P Conference Current Advances in Mechanical Design and Production)

by: M.F. Hassan, S.M. Megahed


ودى صورته





الكتاب السادس اسمه

Practical Guide to the Packaging of Electronics, Second Edition: Thermal and Mechanical Design and Analysis (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)

by: Ali Jamnia

ودى صورته







الكتاب السابع اسمه

The Mechanical Design Process, Fourth Edition (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering)

by: David Ullman


ودى صورته






الكتاب الثامن اسمه

Mechanical Design Handbook, Second Edition (McGraw Hill Handbooks)

by: Harold A. Rothbart, Thomas H. Brown


ودى صورته








الكتاب التاسع اسمه
Retooling manufacturing: bridging design, materials, and production

by: National Research Council (U.S.). Board on Manufacturing and Engineering Design, National Research Council (U.S.). Committee on Bridging Design and Manufacturing, National Research Council (U.S.). National Materials Advisory Board


ودى صورته








الكتاب العاشر اسمه

Mechanisms and Mechanical Devices Sourcebook, 4E

by: Neil Sclater; Nicholas Chironis

ودى صورته






الكتاب الحادى عشر اسمه

Everyday Engineering: An Ethnography of Design and Innovation

by: Dominique Vinck

ودى صورته






الكتاب الثانى عشر اسمه

Design of Machinery: An Introduction to the Synthesis and Analysis of Mechanisms and Machines (Mcgraw-Hill Series in Mechanical Engineering)

by: Robert L. Norton

ودى صورته







الكتاب الثالث عشر اسمه

Pressure Vessels: Design and Practice (Mechanical Engineering)

by: Somnath Chattopadhyay


ودى صورته







الكتاب الرابع عشر اسمه 


Practical Stress Analysis in Engineering Design, 3rd Edition (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)

by: Ronald Huston, Harold Josephs

ودى صورته








الكتاب الخامس عشر اسمه

Heat Exchangers: A Practical Approach to Mechanical Construction, Design, and Calculations

by: M. Podhorsky, H. Krips

ودى صورته








الكتاب السادس عشر اسمه

Design of Automatic Machinery (Mechanical Engineering)

by: Stephen J. Derby

ودى صورته







الكتاب السابع عشر اسمه

Introduction to the Design and Behavior of Bolted Joints, Fourth Edition: Non-Gasketed Joints (Mechanical Engineering)

by: John H. Bickford

ودى صورته







الكتاب الثامن عشر اسمه

Boat Mechanical Systems Handbook: How to Design, Install, and Recognize Proper Systems in Boats

by: Dave Gerr

ودى صورته








الكتاب التاسع عشر اسمه

Industrial Boilers and Heat Recovery Steam Generators: Design, Applications, and Calculations (Mechanical Engineering (Marcell Dekker))

by: V. Ganapathy

ودى صورته







الكتاب العشرون اسمه

Mechanical Assemblies: Their Design, Manufacture, and Role in Product Development

by: Daniel E. Whitney

ودى صورته






الكتاب الحادى والعشرون

Design and Optimization of Thermal Systems, Second Edition (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)

by: Yogesh Jaluria

ودى صورته







الكتاب الثانى والعشرون

Design Rules for Actuators in Active Mechanical Systems

by: Oriol Gomis-Bellmunt, Lucio Flavio Campanile

ودى صورته






الثالث والعشرون


Bearing Design in Machinery: Engineering Tribology and Lubrication (Dekker Mechanical Engineering)

by: Avraham Harnoy

ودى صورته






الكتاب الرائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبالالوان كمان

Shigley’s
Mechanical
Engineering
Design

ودى صورته










الكتاب السادس والعشرون

mechanical design an integrated approach

by ansel c ugural

الكتاب السابع والعشرون اسمه

Microengineering, MEMS,
and Interfacing
A Practical Guide



الكتاب الثامن والعشرون اسمه

mechanical design for the stage

ودى صورته






الكتاب التاسع والعشرون اسمه

MACHINE ELEMENTS IN
MECHANICAL DESIGN
Fourth Etdition

Robert L. Mott, RE
University of Dayton

ودى صورته







الكتاب الثلاثون اسمه

Environmentally Conscious
Mechanical Design
Edited by
Myer Kutz

ودى صورته







الكتاب الحادى والثلاثون اسمه
Materials Selection in
Mechanical Design
Third Edition
Michael F. Ashby








فيه كمان كام كتاب بس معنديش لهم صور للاسف ندخل بقى على لنكات التحميل 

http://www.filejungle.com/f/Gv5TYC
http://www.filejungle.com/f/Wvna3S
http://www.filejungle.com/f/SpX9Qk
http://www.filejungle.com/f/guAH4b
http://www.filejungle.com/f/yssGus
http://www.filejungle.com/f/CMbCCd
http://www.filejungle.com/f/4N72eR
http://www.filejungle.com/f/vDuu7w
http://www.filejungle.com/f/cH4255
http://www.filejungle.com/f/uUMRZJ
http://www.filejungle.com/f/DrgWJf
http://www.filejungle.com/f/EXBdvp


الباس وورد لفك الضغط 
maronfive

تحياتى 


​


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (21 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي على الكتب 
تقبل تحياتـــــــــي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 نوفمبر 2011)

راجع الروابط أخي الكريم


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مهندس م م علي الربيعي شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## mohie (26 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا الموضوع قيم جدا جدا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل ولا تستكمل التحميل ارجو اعاده الرفع فى لينكات سهله التحميل لانها مجموعه قيمه من الكتب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 نوفمبر 2011)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> راجع الروابط أخي الكريم





mohie قال:


> هذا الموضوع قيم جدا جدا ولكن الروابط لا تعمل ولا تستكمل التحميل ارجو اعاده الرفع فى لينكات سهله التحميل لانها مجموعه قيمه من الكتب وجزاك الله خيرا



الروابط شغالة اخوتى
وطريقة التحميل بسيطة

1- افتح الرابط
2- اضغط على slow download
3- انتظر قليلا ستظهر لك صورة بها كلمتين ادخلها بالمستطيل واضغط لتعتمد
4- انتظر قليلا ستظهر لك كلمة download now اضغط علىها


----------



## mohie (28 نوفمبر 2011)

نعم لكنها لا تدعم التحميل ابدا ولا يستكمل التحميل والتحميل بطيئ جدا جدا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (28 نوفمبر 2011)

اذن نطلب من الاخ صاحب الموضوع رفعها على سيرفر اخر ان امكن
شاكرين له ما يقدم


----------



## mechanc (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد رووووعة 
حضرتك تنصحني بأي من الكتب دي وأنا لسة في مرحلة الدراسة


----------



## abdoalluh (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## m.abd (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن لو تضعهم في ملف تحميل واحد
او رابط تورنت وشكرا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا جدااااااا على كل الردود ومنورين المووضع بالنسبه للروابط انا راجعت ال12 رابط وكلهم شغاليين جداااا وكمان انا عامل مساحه كل رابط 50 ميجا بس عشان التحميل يبقى سهل وكمان الموقع ده بيدعم مسرعات التحميل زى الداونلود مانجر لو التحميل بطىء عند حد يبقى الشبكه هى ايلى بطيئه عنده بس عموما ان شاء الله القدير انا هبقى ارفع اللنكات بعد كده على موقع رفع تانى استجابه للاعضاء


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 يناير 2012)

مهندس m.abd شكرا على ردك وطلبك صعب لان الكتب دى لو عملتها لنك واحد ها يبقى مساحته كبيره والاعضاء ها يشتكوا اذا كانو هما بيشتكو من التحميل ومساحه اللنك 50 ميجا بس فما بالك لو عملته لينك واحد بس عموما بعد كده ها احاول اقلل عدد اللنكات ولو انتا عاوز كتاب واحد بس منهم او مجموعه معينه عرفنى وانا ارفعهالك على لنك واحد


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (10 يناير 2012)

نتيجه لشكوى الاعضاء من السرفر القديم ومن البطء بتاعه تم اعاده رفع الكتب مره اخرى على سرفر اسرع و6 لنكات فقط اتفضلو اللنكات

http://www.sendmyway.com/i8hsmoqmdq5f
http://www.sendmyway.com/4mvs82itmezi
http://www.sendmyway.com/966i0eft94qd
http://www.sendmyway.com/1idgrvsg93j5
http://www.sendmyway.com/8fd1re3q3q85
http://www.sendmyway.com/bgxihhkqfnrw

الباس 

maronfive


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (13 يناير 2012)

مهندس عبد الرحمن شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## shinkentom (7 أبريل 2012)

Brother please reupload part 3


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (7 أبريل 2012)

رجاء اعادة رفعها على الفور شيرد او الميديا فاير


----------



## الملك فيصل (12 أبريل 2012)

والله العظيم دا مجهود جبار منك وتستحق به التميز .... اتمناء لك التوفيق اخي احمد سيف النصر


----------

